# 1961, 831 diesel worth



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a question. I am trying to sell a 1961 model case 831 diesel tractor. the engine is off of it and it has had new pistons, sleeves, rings, main and rod bearings, and a valve job done on both cylinder heads ( new valves). I have the engine gasket set also. I have a new throwout bearing for the clutch also. What do you think she's worth? I would like to put her together but I don't have the time. thanks, chuck


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome to the Case Forum Chuck. Without knowing what the rest of the tractor is like, where your from, and how long the tractor has been apart it's tough to say what it may be worth. One of the biggest problems with buying something torn apart is everything there. I myself shy away from buying something torn apart by someone else. I would venture to say it should still be worth 500-750.00. I do think you would be better off putting it back together and then trying to sell it. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I have seen a few of the early 60s Case 830 tractors with the then newly launched "Case-O-Matic" tranny. Really nice tractors but the overall condition of the tractor will really tell the tail on this one. Caseman-D is right on with this. Unless you show us some pics of the tractor and tell us more about the overall condition of everything, it is hard to tell. I think these were around 60-65HP. 

I think a fair condition Case 830 would go for around $1500.00
In this case being apart and condition unknown I think the previous estimate is pretty close $500-1000 depending on everything else. 

Good luck with it --- Do you have any pictures to share?

-LC


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Where are you located, chuckD?

-LC


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

*1961 MODEL 831 WORTH*

I AM IN TEXAS. I CAN TAKE SOME PICTURES. HOW DO I POST THEM ON THIS SITE?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What part of Texas? I am here in Hammond, LA. I am interested in your tractor. 

Just click on "Post Reply" button and then you will see the full reply page with the option for attaching files directly from your PC
to the site. Or click below to reply to this thread. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=3563

HTH,
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *What part of Texas? I am here in Hammond, LA. I am interested in your tractor.
> 
> Just click on "Post Reply" button and then you will see the full reply page with the option for attaching files directly from your PC
> ...


Andy,
Thanks for the posting information
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

*1961 MODEL 831 WORTH*

I LIVE IN BRECKENRIDGE. IT IS ABOUT 100 MILES WEST OF FT. WORTH ON HWY 180. I WILL TAKE SOME PICTURES AND TRY TO PUT THEM ON FOR YOU ANDY. I THINK IT IS ALL THERE EXCEPT FOR THE INJECTORS AND THE CLUTCH AND PRESSURE PLATE. I'LL GET PICS OF THE PARTS AND ALL IF I CAN.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

There are a lot of pics for the Case 830 but nothing I can find for the 831. I am assuming this is a 8-spd diesel version? Does it have the narrow or wide front end? You think it is all there? This sounds like one of those projects that should be very interesting!
    
It appears that you are about 700 miles away. We will have to try to meet up or something if at all possible or arrange for transport. :tractorsm

Interested in the pics and also the history of this unit. How long have you had it? When was the last time it was running and working 100%? Any ideas on the hours on the engine, etc?
:question: 


Thanks.
Andy


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

IT IS A NARROW FRONT. I JUST TRADED FOR IT. I THINK THE INJECTORS AND THE CLUTCH AND PRESSURE PLATE ARE MISSING. I'LL GET THE PICTURES TOO YOU. I DON'T HAVE A WAY TO HAUL IT TO MEET YOU. HAD TO BORROW A TRAILER TO GET IT HOME. ALL THE PARTS IN THE ENGINE ARE NEW. HEADS HAVE BEEN TOTALLY REDONE. I WOULD LIKE TO GET IT RUNNING MYSELF BUT I DON'T REALLY HAVE THE TIME OR THE MONEY TO DO IT. I EVEN GOT THE GASKET SET FOR THE ENGINE WITH IT. YOU BE THE JUDGE WHEN YOU SEE THE PICTURES. LATER.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *There are a lot of pics for the Case 830 but nothing I can find for the 831. I am assuming this is a 8-spd diesel version? Does it have the narrow or wide front end? You think it is all there? This sounds like one of those projects that should be very interesting!
> 
> It appears that you are about 700 miles away. We will have to try to meet up or something if at all possible or arrange for transport. :tractorsm
> ...


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE CASE 831. HAD TO GET THEM IN BETWEEN RAINS. I FORGOT TO TELL YOU THAT THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ENGINE BLOCK WAS CRACKED AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER AND THE GUY I GOT IT FROM HAD IT WELDED UP. IT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD WELDING JOB. IF YOU WANT I CAN TRY TO TURN IT UP WHERE I CAN TAKE A PICTURE OF THE WELDED SPOT. THESE AIN'T VERY GOOD PICTURES BUT IT'S A START.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't see any pictures, yet.

Try again?

Andy


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

I CAN'T FIGURE THIS OUT HELP ME UOT PLEASE


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/newreply.php?action=newreply&threadid=3563

Click above.

Go down to Attach Files: Click on Browse and locate the tractor pic you want to upload on your computer, then click OK and then SUBMIT.

It should attach the picture for you.
Andy


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

MAYBE THIS WORKED


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

TRYING AGAIN


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

HOW DO I PUT MORE THAN ONE PICTURE ON AT ONCE


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck d _
> *HOW DO I PUT MORE THAN ONE PICTURE ON AT ONCE *


To post more then one picture in a post you have to have a place that allows you to post picture for auctions. Here is a link that will tell you how to post pictures.

How to post pictures


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

I'LL JUST DO THIS ONE AT A TIME


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

4


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

5


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

6


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

7


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

8


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT IT ANDY. I FORGOT TO TELL YOU IT IS A 8 SPEED DUAL RANGE.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chuck,
Thanks for the pictures, rear tires and fenders sure look to be in good shape. It will take a little mechanicing to get it back together. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

IT WOULD BE A NICE TRACTOR I THINK. WOULDN'T TAKE TOO MUCH MONEY TO GET IT RUNNING SINCE THE GUY ALREADY PUT ALL THOSE NEW PARTS IN THE ENGINE AND HAD THE HEADS REDONE. I IMAGINE I'LL SELL IT LIKE IT IS IF I CAN. WOULD BE A NICE LITTLE PROJECT IF I WERE RETIRED. GOT TOO MUCH TO DO WITH THE JOB AND THE KIDS. THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS.

CHUCK D


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

What kinda shape is the tin in?


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

TIN IS IN REAL GOOD SHAPE. ONE OF THE GRILL PIECES IS BENT SLIGHTLY.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like one heck of a project. I hope someone has a book to show how all of that goes back together. Wonder how you would transport something like without a trailer with a winch to pull the tractor halves around? Did you find out which parts were missing and what those parts were, Chuck? I say if Andy takes this project on, it hopefully will be well-documented, photographed and published on the forum for all to see. 

This should be interesting.
-LC


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Getting it home*

Around here that kind of job gets done with a tiltdeck. Truck deck tilts so the back edge hits the ground. Driver hooks built-in winch to vehicle frame and slides it up the tilted deck. Then driver tilts the deck flat and takes off. Quick, simple, and safe!

Would work for the tractor pieces I saw.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well considering I don't have a that as an option, I am going to have to figure something else out with this one. Will think it over and see what my options are.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well considering I don't have a that as an option, I am going to have to figure something else out with this one. Will think it over and see what my options are.
> 
> *


Looks like you would have a full summer project with that one Andy. it should keep you out of trouble for awhile.      
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

AS FAR AS I CAN TELL THE CLUTCH AND PRESSURE PLATE AND THE INJECTORS ARE ALL THATS MISSING. I'LL GET BACK IN TOUCH WITH THE GUY I GOT IT FROM. HE TOLD ME IT WAS ALL THERE. I BOUGHT IT THROUGH HIS BROTHER-IN-LAW. THE TRACTOR WAS SITTING ON THE BROTHER-IN-LAWS PLACE AND HE WANTED IT OUT OF THE WAY SO I TOLD HIM I WOULD LIKE TO BUY IT AND HE CALLED HIM AND ASKED HIM IF HE WOULD SELL IT OR COME GET IT. HE DIDN'T WANT TO FOOL WITH COMING TO PICK IT UP SO HE SOLD IT TO ME. HE TOLD ME THERE WAS A NEW CLUTCH AND PRESSURE PLATE WITH IT TOO BUT IT'S NOT HERE. I'LL FIND OUT ABOUT IT AND GET BACK WITH YOU.

CHUCK D


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Looks like you would have a full summer project with that one Andy. it should keep you out of trouble for awhile.
> caseman-d *


Looks like he might be in trouble if he shows up at the house with all of those pieces and parts. 

-LC
:lucky:


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

AH EVERYONE NEEDS A GOOD CHALLENGE NOW AND THEN. I WOULD HAVE TO BUY A MANUAL ON THAT MODEL TRACTOR TO GET IT BACK TOGETHER I IMAGINE.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, you could donate it to the board and we could raffle off tickets to get it once it is done. $ could go towards a charity. 
Might be interesting. 

BTW SJ, you don't qualify as a charity.

:furious: 
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Looks like he might be in trouble if he shows up at the house with all of those pieces and parts.
> 
> -LC
> :lucky: *


Lucky,
Just think if Andy brought in one piece at a time he would have it together before anyone realizes he had bought a tractor, Hmmmm, wonder if I could try that next time     
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good point there, Caseman-D ------
I could just casually arrive with a little bit here and there.... and then POOF! ---- Look what I found in barn, behind all of this wood. A tractor! 

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Looks like he might be in trouble if he shows up at the house with all of those pieces and parts.
> 
> -LC
> :lucky: *



Well you know that saying.....It's easyer to beg forgivness, then ask permission.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well you know that saying.....It's easyer to beg forgivness, then ask permission. *


You sure hit that one on the nose         
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

WELL ANDY, YOU GONNA PASS ON THE 831 PROJECT? I'M GONNA TALK TO THE GUY THAT I GOT IT FROM AND MAKE SURE HE DOESN'T STILL HAVE A FEW MORE PARTS STUCK AWAY SOMEWHERE. IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED IN IT I MAY PART IT OUT OR SELL IT ALL TOGETHER ON EBAY. I JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU A SHOT AT IT FIRST SINCE YOU ASKED ABOUT IT.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck d _
> *WELL ANDY, YOU GONNA PASS ON THE 831 PROJECT? I'M GONNA TALK TO THE GUY THAT I GOT IT FROM AND MAKE SURE HE DOESN'T STILL HAVE A FEW MORE PARTS STUCK AWAY SOMEWHERE. IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED IN IT I MAY PART IT OUT OR SELL IT ALL TOGETHER ON EBAY. I JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU A SHOT AT IT FIRST SINCE YOU ASKED ABOUT IT. *


Chuck.
I would think you would get more for it by parting it out. Especailly since you have all them new engine parts. The bad thing is it maybe more time consuming doing ebay. You may end up with some pieces left over but they could always be sold for scrap. Good luck with it either way you go.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

the worst thing about that is all that shipping. I'm in no hurry anyway. thanks for the reply.

chuck d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Found a picture of a 831.
caseman-d

http://images.irondealer.com/dealers/919/26/42400/machines/297257-040319095328.jpg


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

GUESS I'LL SELL IT ONE PEICE AT A TIME AND TRY TO MAKE A DIME. LIKE OL JOHNNY CASH GOT HIS 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 AUTOMOBILE, CADILLAC. AND IT DIDN'T COST HIM A DIME. THAT SURE WAS A GOOD OLD SONG. HOW IS EVERYONE TONIGHT? STORMY HERE IN TEXAS.

CHUCK D


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Good luck with it Chuck, If I run across anyone lookig for parts I'll send them your way. 
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks caseman-d.

chuck d


----------

